# Good Portugues TV Series



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

We want to brush up on our Portuguese before the trip in December. Any good series anyone can recommend? Failing that, or additionally, some good movies? From Portugal preferably as opposed to Brazil.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

A lot of Portuguese series are Brazilian which isn't that helpful, films? a good source of older Portuguese books is About manybooks.net


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

RTP1 has a play option on their site to watch old episodes.
We have been watching Agua du Mar and Chef's Academy, it's not great TV, but as we become familiar with the people it helps. I speak Portuguese, so I translate phrases and context for my husband. He is starting to identify words and phrases, so I am hopeful this is helping.

RTP Play - RTP


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

We watch Bem Vindo a Beiras, RTP1 at 9.15 every weeknight, which is a great little Portuguese light soap about a little village. After watching it for a year, every weeknight, followed by Agua Mar and Quem quer Ser Millionario we are going slightly mad, but our Portuguese is improving a great deal. I think unless you have access to a lot of Portuguese speakers or work with with Portuguese speakers, it's vital to listen like this. We have got very fond of Beiras, it's almost as good as The Archers or Emmerdale. And it doesn't cost us anything as the licence is included in the electricity bill.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

I still think the best way to learn the lingo is to get a Portuguese girlfriend/boyfriend...but may be your actual other half would not be too keen on that...still...


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Finding a Portuguese boy or girlfriend that doesn't speak English can be a challenge. 

My husband and I take lessons with a private tutor and he also goes to group classes. He is at A1 and I am at B1 (I am trying to improve my grammar). 

I both help and hinder his learning, I am always there to translate and all my Portuguese family, including the elders and children speak English or French, so motivation to speak Portuguese is not as high as it would be if that were not the case.


----------

